# Results Released to State Boards 12/17



## captaincaution (Dec 17, 2012)

The end is nigh!

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2012-exam-results/

"SE exam results were released on December 17"


----------



## mkaiser82 (Dec 18, 2012)

What's the typical lag time between when they release the results and when you are able view them? It seems like the PE results were immediate. I'm waiting for Illinois which release through CTS, not NCEES, so I assume there is a bit of a lag. I haven't seen any real posts about results, so I assume we are waiting still waiting for the most part.


----------



## Porta John (Dec 18, 2012)

some people (including myself) have received results. For some reason, the thread about it is in the PE results forum:

/&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20535


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 18, 2012)

Failed. The morning questions are more intimidating than the afternoon practical. lol. Did pretty good on the afternoon part.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crap the average for Lateral was 25%. That's pretty dismal.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2012)

The lateral pass rate is depressing, that seems so low to me


----------



## Layman (Dec 19, 2012)

bassplayer45 said:


> The lateral pass rate is depressing, that seems so low to me


Make effort to pass it fist time, otherwise you will join my group facing the repeat passing rate, which is 16%. :hang:


----------



## Porta John (Dec 19, 2012)

Layman said:


> bassplayer45 said:
> 
> 
> > The lateral pass rate is depressing, that seems so low to me
> ...


and my group.... haha


----------



## daedalus34r (Dec 21, 2012)

wow 25% on lateral?? I got off easy, april 2012 was mid 40s for both sections.


----------



## Formula1251 (Dec 21, 2012)

Took and passed the Vertical! One down, one to go. I decided at the outset to split them up to help ensure passing, especially in light of the new fee structure. Good luck to all on your October results!


----------



## ADB (Jan 2, 2013)

anybody from IL get their hard-copy test results in the mail yet from CTS?


----------



## mkaiser82 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea I received mine on December 27. It was dated December 26.


----------



## ADB (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting. Must have got lost in the mail. Not surprised.


----------

